# Oh Georgie :'(



## RobynHood. (Mar 21, 2009)

Found my female veiled chameleon had passed away this morning. We are heartbroken, she was our favourite of our reptiles and can never be replaced.

We won't forget you Georgie Porgie, and we will think about you every day. These pain won't heal, you were our special baby.

Love mammy xxx


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 29, 2011)

Such a shame. Sleep well little Georgie :sad:


----------

